# If you had to choose only a single output ...



## archimedes (Feb 17, 2016)

If you were limited to just _one_ output level for everything, what would you choose and why ?

I think this might generate some fun discussion ... [emoji14]

My choice would be 30 lumens OTF.

Probably 90% of my typical lighting needs are within 10-30 feet, so massive output is unnecessary (if not counterproductive) .

With modern emitter efficiency and current battery tech, runtimes at 30 lumens are endless.

Although 30 lumens in pitch dark is way way too much, I really couldn't make do with a moonlight type mode for most general purposes. Could always partly block the lens with a thumb, or pop on a red filter, I guess ....


----------



## Strintguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Whatever the output, it would be from a Malkoff


----------



## Thetasigma (Feb 17, 2016)

Hmm, tricky. My most used mode on my Haiku with a HIVE and 119V is LL, but realistically I could get by all around on L which is ~13 lumens. A CW or low-cri emitter probably more like 30-40 lumens.

The L on the haiku is low enough to be useful indoors but still have some enough reach for maneuvering around outdoors. The HI CRI helps with depth perception even with the lower output. This is given dark adapted eyes of course.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 17, 2016)

Probably somewhere between 150 and 250 lumens, and it would have to be 90+ CRI, and preferably a Nichia 219B. I really like that sweet spot between 3500-4000K.


----------



## twin63 (Feb 17, 2016)

Earlier this evening, I was messing around with a used Surefire C2 that I just received and was thinking that 65lm is more than adequate for utility lighting. My most used lights are Quark AA's/AA2's. 80-90% of the time I'm using 0.3 or 3lm. If forced to pick one output level for everything, I would go with 25-30lm. Plenty of light for most of my needs and about 20hrs of runtime with my Quarks.


----------



## tops2 (Feb 17, 2016)

Interesting question. Right now I like 50-60 lumens. It's bright enough for most of my uses. If I need it darker, I can use my fingers to manually block the light.

When I first started down this hobby, I tend to like 100-200 lumens (or more) and thought moonlight is useless. But the more I use, especially my Zebralight SC5w, I use the 50 lumens and moonlight levels the most.


----------



## Chadder (Feb 17, 2016)

I use my original L4 with KL4 head and it is perfect for most tasks. It is a bright 65 lumens.


----------



## richbuff (Feb 17, 2016)

Tough question. That would be like if I had to choose only a single Led Zeppelin song. The best choice for one mood would not be the best choice for another mood.

The best choice for one task would not be the best choice for another task. 

I guess my best all-around choice would be 1,600 lumens from the FourSevens MMU-X3. But I really want ten times more.


----------



## mbw_151 (Feb 18, 2016)

This is a tough question, it's why I don't own many single output lights. If it's really dark out 10-15 lumens like the low on a Malkoff M361 or the default low on an HDS is good enough. If it's a little brighter, the medium on a M361 of 65 lumens or the 40 lumen medium of my HDS is good. So, I guess I would go with 40-60 lumens and duct tape to tone it down in the dark. I'm excluding consideration of lights that accompany firearms, where I feel 300 lumens is the minimum and more is better.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2016)

If big bro kicked in my door and confiscated all but one of my choosing...at this point I'd pick my Mag 4C xenon. And being I'm down to 1 light I'd sneek a nite ize emitter in it and stash the bulbs. 

But I'd dang sure try my best to keep them from taking my Microstream...
The rifle and pistol of flashlights in my home.


----------



## Vortus (Feb 18, 2016)

Easy. 250 lumen. Have a decent amount of single mode lights. Used the malkoff 2-3d xpg drop in and Nailbender xre optic p60 XRE the most. Maybe of any of my lights. Enough to see further away but not so much as to be blinding. Solid run times at that level as well. Can always filter down to less if needed.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

40-60 lumens for me as well. But, lets be thankful as we never have to make that decision. I like my multi mode lights.


----------



## Archangel72 (Feb 18, 2016)

Full on Turbo Mode "BAM"


----------



## Mkduffer (Feb 18, 2016)

+1 Sound logic, though I might lower it to 200, just personal preference.



Vortus said:


> Easy. 250 lumen. Have a decent amount of single mode lights. Used the malkoff 2-3d xpg drop in and Nailbender xre optic p60 XRE the most. Maybe of any of my lights. Enough to see further away but not so much as to be blinding. Solid run times at that level as well. Can always filter down to less if needed.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 18, 2016)

Some light is better than no light. Too much light is an issue in various applications.

30-40 Lm in a proper beam can do just about anything you need it to, provide extended run-times and won't be too overwhelming.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 18, 2016)

1000lm...and a pocket full of "reduction diffusers"


----------



## Fleetwood (Feb 18, 2016)

1,000 here too. Because I like having the ability to light stuff up from afar with an impressive wall of light. If I needed to see up-close, I could (and have in the past) manually limited the lumen output by placing a thumb over the lens.


----------



## mpett1 (Feb 18, 2016)

I would want my fenix E21 at 150lm. Yes I know its a dual mode light but let say it only has one level...


----------



## reppans (Feb 18, 2016)

twin63 said:


> .... My most used lights are Quark AA's/AA2's. 80-90% of the time I'm using 0.3 or 3lm. If forced to pick one output level for everything, I would go with 25-30lm...



Same for me.... but I would choose 2 lms - I'm a night vision/runtime enthusiast.


----------



## kssmith (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd have to go 1000 lm as well. For my work and usage, just right[emoji57]


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 18, 2016)

I would have to choose something right around 65 lumens. High CRI too.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Feb 18, 2016)

100 lumen, warm, malkoff m61 beam profile. Enough light to fill most needs far and near without being too much or too little and with current LEDs and power sources runtimes will be good.


----------



## ewhenn (Feb 18, 2016)

30-40 lumens, "narrow flood" pattern


----------



## BULLYBOY13 (Feb 18, 2016)

I just got a surefire G2 tactical single output 300 lumens this week for my Remington 870.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 19, 2016)

jabe1 said:


> I would have to choose something right around 65 lumens. High CRI too.


I agree.


----------



## xdayv (Feb 19, 2016)

P_A_S_1 said:


> 100 lumen, warm, malkoff m61 beam profile. Enough light to fill most needs far and near without being too much or too little and with current LEDs and power sources runtimes will be good.




+1. Around 100.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 19, 2016)

jabe1 said:


> I would have to choose something right around 65 lumens. High CRI too.



After much thought and consideration, I too, have to agree with this.

I have my HDS EDC turn on mode set to ~25 lumens which actually covers about 90% of my usual lighting needs. That said, I don't think I would like my light only having 25 lumens. Therefore, I think around 65 lumens would be the sweet spot between output, runtime, and usefulness.

I'm actually a big fan of low lumen, long running output levels that preserve night adapted vision. FWIW, I have my HDS EDC modes set to 0.02, 1, 25, and 170. But if my light is going to only have one mode, I have to go with something more useful in more situation; 65 lumens.

By the way, those who answered 1,000, you guys must really like carrying a bunch of spare batteries with you. :laughing:


----------



## uofaengr (Feb 19, 2016)

My two most used modes are roughly 30 and 150 lumens. So I guess I'll just split the difference and say 90 lumens? 90+ CRI a must. 4000-4500K.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 20, 2016)

I've recently decided that I find run time a more useful guide than lumen numbers; can I interpret the question differently and choose 4 hours full brightness with an additional 2(ish) hours on low? That way for an 8 hour shift, I would take 1 spare cell, and for 12 hour shift, 2 spares will be sufficient.

(It's also a bit of a cheat, as an 18650 light will be brighter than an AAA light :nana

Good thread though, OP :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy (Feb 20, 2016)

I probably use 60 lumens more than any other output. But if I could have only one flashlight, I'd have to decide on my typical edc cooyoo, or something like my convoy s2. I think driven at 1400ma, it's medium output is about 200 lumens, so I'll go with that. 

That will be more than I need 95% of the time, but I like to be prepared, that's why I edc a light anyway.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 20, 2016)

Strintguy said:


> Whatever the output, it would be from a Malkoff



Probably the Malkoff NLLL, 50-60 lumens? I don't remember the exact output but the 10+ hours runtime wins out. The Malkoff NLL(70L) and NL(130L) would be my second and third choices. I could always make a diffuser out of a flip open scope cap by drilling a small hole in the middle for low light situations if need be. If long battery life was not important then I would likely opt for something in the 250-350L range.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2016)

Please don't make me choose. :shakehead


----------



## eh4 (Feb 20, 2016)

... double post, mod please delete.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 20, 2016)

30 lumens from a small, high CRI neutral emitter would be a great compromise, and a great big compromise.


----------



## Fleetwood (Feb 22, 2016)

RobertM said:


> By the way, those who answered 1,000, you guys must really like carrying a bunch of spare batteries with you. :laughing:


At work, I find I don't need to keep my light lit for long, but when I do use it (3 or 4 times a day), I usually benefit from the bright light a 1,000 can provide. As such the runtime before recharging is measured in weeks, and I don't carry spare batteries. I can honestly say I'd feel terrible if I was stuck with a max. 100 lumens light for the rest of my life having seen how useful a 1,000 lumen can be. So often, I put my light to max and simply lay it down and it provides enough light for me to do what I'm doing with both hands free. I also need to be able to read and identify things at long distance. I bought high output lights in the first place because the 300-lumen jobbies weren't doing it for me. If I needed better runtime, then I'd be happy to carry those extra batteries you mention - I'd do anything to keep my bright light shining 

We're all different


----------



## tops2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hopefully I won't derail the thread.

As before, if I had to pick one level, 50-60 lumens.

If I had to pick 2, can't decided if I want say 60 lumens/1000 lumens or 60 lumens/0.5 lumens. But to me, I'd rather have more and not use than not enough so may lean towards 60 lumens/1000 lumens.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT (Feb 22, 2016)

archimedes said:


> If you were limited to just _one_ output level for everything, what would you choose and why ?
> 
> I think this might generate some fun discussion ... [emoji14]
> 
> ...




Well, if you think about it, 30 lumens is too low, your practically in moonlight mode there. One thing I've learned is that 100 lumens is more then enough to search for things inside my house, much more then that, everything gets too bright and washed out. However, 100 lumens is not enough to light things up in pitch black night outside, at least not with an orange peel reflector. 

I am thinking that 400 lumens would be the perfect amount of light that could handle both inside and outside illumination. But you know what? I am one smart cookie monster, I know with limitations such as that, all I need do is have two lights. I have one light that only produces say 100 lumens for indoor use. Then I have one that provides 1000 lumens for outdoor use.

Oh and let us not forget a third light for 2000+ lumens for search light functions. You see, we humans love our conveniences. So the more modes you cram into one light, the happier we are. My Nitecore has like 8 modes, do I need that many? No, but do I appreciate having that many? You better believe it!


----------



## seery (Feb 22, 2016)

archimedes said:


> If you were limited to just _one_ output level for everything, what would you choose...



380 lumens from an XHP50 would be my optimal choice for a 1duzzall output.


----------



## D6859 (Feb 22, 2016)

I got used to the medium mode in my old *Thrunite TN12* (2014)CW, which is around 280 lm (~330 lm by Selfbuilt). I'd pick 300 lm. It's enough for lighting a room with ceiling bounce and provides quite good runtime with a 3200 mAh battery. Brighter than that is often useless.

With the new version (2016) I often find myself using either 145 lm or 370 lm mode.


----------



## xzel87 (Feb 23, 2016)

Surefire G3 with P90 output on 2x Li-Ion. Can't remember the lumen count but based on experience of using it, that amount of light output (not beam pattern) is optimal for 95% of my daily, practical uses.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 23, 2016)

Interesting thread here !

lovecpf



Me, I'd have to say 25 to 50 Lumens


That would be sufficient to cover
a whole lot of my needs !


Could manage to live with that.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 23, 2016)

If the background is "no light in existence is available with more than one solid mode" then my choice would be 1000 lumens. The justification is I can double over my shirt or use dark lenses I find to inhibit the light, but I can never have enough power from a lower mode.

If the background is "what you you choose is it absolutely had to come out of the flashlight at this one level at all times becuz rezons" then I would say about 80 lumens, still powerful but not too powerful up close. But that is a silly question. I'm into flashlights because that should never be the case.


----------



## wildcatter (Feb 23, 2016)

I prefer 50 to 60 lumens most times, and that would work for me for hunting camping and fishing, Neutral white, and narrow flood, I would have enough light for 90% of what I need a light for, and more than enough for a survival light.


----------



## herektir (Feb 23, 2016)

Somewhat depends on form factor(aaa, aa, 18650). Keychain light 20 to 25 lumens. Pocket light, aa 50 to 70, 18650 about 200.


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 24, 2016)

For many years lights were about 5 or lumens and I still use those, but LED's seem to require more output to equal the bulb - not sure why that is. So for a bulb light 5 lumens, from an LED 30 lumens of 5000K light.


----------



## jdboy (Feb 24, 2016)

For me output would closely correlate to emitter choice. The low output on my XP-G2 MDC is 15 lumens and does most thing I need it to do. But the same 15 lumens programmed into my Oveready Triple Copper is nearly useless outdoors simply because the diffused beam has no punch. Low setting on my MC-E Alpha is around 28 lumens OTF has a wonderfully wide beam but still lacks punch.

So with those things said, if I had to choose only one output, it would go hand in hand with the emitter/reflector combination.

EDIT: Hope not to derail the thread, but I'd really not want to choose, think my head would explode


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 24, 2016)

*


I would choose the highest output possible for the form factor*

I can always cover up or shield output when I want less. but you cannot summon more from some weak light


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2016)

I just completed 2 of member 'carrot's' challenges.

First was use only incan lights for a whole week.
Second was a week of using the same 250+ lumen light for at least 24 hours. 

Using a Mag Solitaire for my pocket light (vs a PK Pocket Rocket or Microstream) left a lot to be desired.
Then using nothing but 250+ did as well. 

In both instances I missed my Coast HP1 zoomer the most. At about 150 lumens the zoom head can compete with sunshine adapted eyes when zoomed to spot to light a shadow. But when zoomed to pure spill it doesn't wake the wife during 2am nature calls. 
1aa lasts a good long time too. I had to change the battery mid-week on the Solitaire to get it back to full output. And using any kind of diffuser on the quick to get hot pocket rocket had me wanting to be near a fire extinguisher. 

While owning a host of flashlights if I could only pick 1 it would likely be something 20-30 lumens with a pencil beam. That can be easily (and safely) diffused while still providing enough light to illuminate a shadow with daylight adjusted eyeballs. And at night the pencil beam is plenty to guide your path for at least 50' at a time. I learned that a lowly old Mag 2C incan put out my favorite amount of light after those 2 challenges were done.


----------



## Agamemnon Jones (Jul 2, 2016)

1.21 billion gigs watts, obviously.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 2, 2016)

Tough question. But I think somewhere around 50lm. Enough brightness for most tasks while providing decent runtime even with single AA battery.


----------



## ven (Jul 2, 2016)

It would have to be per application and if flood or throw type for uses.

Round the house then 40lm is ample of flood for most uses
Work i find 160lm of 20% sportac triple nichia almost perfect, most uses are artificially lit, under machinery and real close up it can be a tad much due to being darker..............just placed further back to counter that minor issue! To overwhelm artificial light and to get past it requires more than 150 floody lm

Out for walks then realistically a couple of 100lm to see enough ahead without straining the eyes.

If i had to pick one output for everything , then the lower output would have to take second place and mine would be 200lm but not in a reflector light, this would be a triple or quad type so flood biased over throw. This can be used close up without glare, also reasonable distance and actually make out actually what things are!! 

Middle of the night, no argument 5lm is more than enough for getting about and not disturbing, however i am one who would rather see a little easier and put that up to 20-40lm type outputs. My eyes soon adjust, not like i will be looking into the light but aiming it in a way not to blind me.

Rotary or infinite control come into their own for ease of tweaking the exact desired amount . Of course the HDS is one i love for this type of use and thanks to gunga, my v11r that now sports a 219c. The latter now has been getting daily edc uses around the house, from navigating treacherous toys to little tasks.....




Most around house stuff i would guess at 40lm ish


----------



## parametrek (Jul 2, 2016)

If I had to choose just one it would be the time-honored 12.57 lumens in warm, 100 CRI light. It served my ancestors for generations perfectly well and even today seems to be a good all-around amount of light.

In retrospect, I've carried a single-mode light for 95% of my life anyway. 10-15 lumens seems about right, except for the three years where I carried 100 lumens. But now the hard question: flood or throw for your single mode?


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Jul 4, 2016)

My current and only single mode is a SF P6 with a Malkoff P61LLW. 75 warm lumens with 10 hours of runtime on a set of 123 primaries. This simple beauty resides in my auto and sees plenty of use.

I have to thank user "Bykfixer" for the suggestion. He posted the idea in another post I made a few months ago. While I did build my multi-mode light with a Vihn drop in, his suggestion nagged at me. So when I needed to replace the light I keep in my auto, I went with his idea. The simple operation, durability, and long runtime is what appealed to me.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 4, 2016)

Bicycleflyer said:


> My current and only single mode is a SF P6 with a Malkoff P61LLW. 75 warm lumens with 10 hours of runtime on a set of 123 primaries. This simple beauty resides in my auto and sees plenty of use.
> 
> I have to thank user "Bykfixer" for the suggestion. He posted the idea in another post I made a few months ago. While I did build my multi-mode light with a Vihn drop in, his suggestion nagged at me. So when I needed to replace the light I keep in my auto, I went with his idea. The simple operation, durability, and long runtime is what appealed to me.



Yup, great combo. But Gene Malkoff deserves the credit for building a drop in module that us old farts can use to mimic what we have grown accustomed to for decades, while staying with traditional batteries yet get months of occasional use runtimes. 
I just passed it on, but thanx for that.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 4, 2016)

I would have my SC600 MkIII HI fixed to 450 lumens and be pretty set...


----------



## Sambob (Jul 4, 2016)

archimedes said:


> If you were limited to just _one_ output level for everything, what would you choose and why ?
> 
> I think this might generate some fun discussion ... [emoji14]
> 
> ...



I'm going to assume you mean just flash light's, I think 200lm would be about right I can light a room from ceiling bounce alone and It's bright enough to get around at night outside..need less light? just use a diffuser or partially block the front with your hand


----------



## TKC (Jul 4, 2016)

*I actually DID choose a single output light: a Malkoff MDC SHO. I love it.*


----------



## degarb (Jul 4, 2016)

Easy: one work day of 10 hours --max efficiency for driver/optic/led possible, with the most practical form factor/power source for the task (highest possible battery capacity that is practical). 

10 hr/20hr/5hr/40hr/80+hr/2.5hr, in this order of importance. Reasons are: workday, 3x helper workday(ext day w/o 2much loss) or 2x my day, work week, camping/reading for extended periods, half workdays, and the 2.5 hr for a theoretical need for downhill biking/wow factor(antiquated, as no one is wowed anymore) /emergency search, rescue, inspection. As you see, to me, most lights targets are not well thought out, or limited by poorly targeted drivers. 

Actual lumens possible changes with technological progress. So, only runtimes and lamp level lpw actually matters: the lumen levels are meaningless on own. Non flashaholics get this, which is why they haven't invested in the silly toys, as they see them-with short runtimes or poor output at meaningful power levels (also obscene form factors and not wearable designs)!


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 5, 2016)

One mode only? Probably 40 ish lumens. I dont use my flashlights higher than that anyways. Really I get more use out of 0.02-2 lumens than 2-200.


----------



## xdayv (Jul 5, 2016)

TKC said:


> *I actually DID choose a single output light: a Malkoff MDC SHO. I love it.*



or any of those Malkoff M61 dropins to begin with... oo:


----------



## balane (Jul 6, 2016)

I have an old Klarus XT10. The medium mode is 150 lum. I have many lights but that has to be the most all around useful beam I know of, it's just perfect for so many things. I wish every light I owned had the ability to mimic that medium XT10 mode.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 6, 2016)

This is a tough one. One part of me wants around 200-400 lumens for outdoor use and just having to deal with it indoors but the other part of me realizes I usually use around 9-15 indoors the most. I'm thinking a compromise of around 150 might be good if I had to pick one output. Of course that one would be geared more toward throw and I would just use a diffuser for indoors.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 7, 2016)

If it was a single _mode_ I would choose the variable mode on the HDS rotary 0.02-200 lumens.
I actually used a single output light for a long time, it was not so bad as all I missed out on was using the light indoors at night (way too bright).I actually prefer single mode lights to ones that make you go through pwm 50% and strobe before turning it off.

I don't know if you have tried reading with a 150 lumen thrower, but it is not pleasant.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 7, 2016)

About 80 lumens.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2016)

Tre_Asay said:


> I don't know if you have tried reading with a 150 lumen thrower, but it is not pleasant.



HAHA I can ceiling-bounce 12lm just fine. I think 150lm would set my book on fire.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah I mean 150 would be pretty bright but in a large room you can always diffuse it and ceiling bounce. I'd rather have more than I need and tone it down than not have enough. Could always cover it up a bit as well.


----------



## elzilcho (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd probably go with something in the 100-lumen range if I had to pick. Reasonably good for outdoors but still coverable without setting your thumb on fire indoors.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Jul 7, 2016)

Strintguy said:


> Whatever the output, it would be from a Malkoff



I have seen several Malkoff diehards here. I checked out the site and see some decent looking lights and high quality craftsmanship but other than that what's so special?


----------



## archimedes (Jul 7, 2016)

Cobraman502 said:


> I have seen several Malkoff diehards here. I checked out the site and see some decent looking lights and high quality craftsmanship but other than that what's so special?



Other than that ?

Well, there's a thread with a few hundred pages discussing the finer points around here somewhere, but it's sorta something perhaps best appreciated by actually using one :shrug:

I don't mean that to be flippant, the quality is simply most evident if you have the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Jul 7, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Other than that ?
> 
> Well, there's a thread with a few hundred pages discussing the finer points around here somewhere, but it's sorta something perhaps best appreciated by actually using one :shrug:
> 
> I don't mean that to be flippant, the quality is simply most evident if you have the opportunity to do so.



Ah I understand. I just purchased a SC600w MK III HI. So this will be my most expensive light to date. I'm hoping the quality is on par.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 7, 2016)

In my opinion and experience, few equal and none exceed Malkoff quality ... :thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Cobraman502 said:


> I have seen several Malkoff diehards here. I checked out the site and see some decent looking lights and high quality craftsmanship but other than that what's so special?



From what I have read, it's a high quality brand. To the best of my knowledge, it works like any other flashlight -- you press a button and light comes out.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 8, 2016)

What archimedes said. Few equals... why? Focus and refinement over the years on core products and designs. The M60 module design has to be going on what, 10+ years old? Continually refined and tweaked, brought up to date with current emitters and drive levels, high and low. Bombproof potting and heatsinking. Best of the best componentry in McClicky switches and McGizmo designed reflectors. Built to run flat out, runtimes and outputs are honest OTF numbers, no stepdowns or timers. And the intangible- one of the best customer service experiences you'll ever have, should you need it. They truly care about their customers, and it shows.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Jul 8, 2016)

scout24 said:


> What archimedes said. Few equals... why? Focus and refinement over the years on core products and designs. The M60 module design has to be going on what, 10+ years old? Continually refined and tweaked, brought up to date with current emitters and drive levels, high and low. Bombproof potting and heatsinking. Best of the best componentry in McClicky switches and McGizmo designed reflectors. Built to run flat out, runtimes and outputs are honest OTF numbers, no stepdowns or timers. And the intangible- one of the best customer service experiences you'll ever have, should you need it. They truly care about their customers, and it shows.



I think I'll stick with my Zebralight SC600w MK III hi right now. I'm sure the Malkoffs are great lights but i like the options, build quality & design of Zebralights. The feature / quality ratio are not there for me just yet with Malkoffs. Right now they seem like a quality light with inflated price. I know I will aggravate some with that but it's ok. I think if I was going to go the expensive I would look for custom light from Vinh.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 8, 2016)

Cobraman502 said:


> I think I'll stick with my Zebralight SC600w MK III hi right now. I'm sure the Malkoffs are great lights but i like the options, build quality & design of Zebralights. The feature / quality ratio are not there for me just yet with Malkoffs. Right now they seem like a quality light with inflated price. I know I will aggravate some with that but it's ok. I think if I was going to go the expensive I would look for custom light from Vinh.



There are numerous other threads on CPF addressing opinions on Zebralight quality ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?228915-Zebralight-quality

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?318672-ZebraLight-Cust-Serv-Quality

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?297332-How-reliable-are-Zebralight-s

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385338-Zebralight-anodizing-quality

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?409398-A-bit-disappointed-by-Zebra-build-quality

This thread, however, is primarily about single output lights. Most Malkoff are single output, while most Zebralight are not. I would like it if perhaps we could return to on-topic discussion, please


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 9, 2016)

^^ It's kinda like buying pizza at a locally owned Italian restaurant or Pizza Hut. Both are fine. But one is hand made by the owner while the other comes from a pizza factory.


As I said before, the output of a Mag 2C incan is about ideal for me. LED is all about bright, brighter, brightest. When it's dark more times than not the amount of light required isn't a whole lot, nor is the distance. I got by for years and years with mini mag style flashlights or those $2 check out counter multi LED numbers. Of course since joining here that has changed.

But as I sort through a collection of lights it kinda comes down to the fact that the Mag 2C is the only durable/ dependable light I own with a particular output I find ideal 99.9% of the time. 
With lots of styles, various tints and variations of output in my collection it seems for this junkie Maglite has the ideal setup as lumens can easily be diffused or focus'd. Form, function and reliability. 
Maybe the more portable ML25 incan would enter a coin toss decision over the full sized, but the larger reflector throws better. 

Is it my favorite flashlight? No way.
Yet if _they_ ever make me choose just one, then yeah I'd say to _them _"leave the Mag 2C". 

If _they_ said incan is illegal, I'd probably choose the Pentagon Molle for it's sub 50 lumen output in a 1aa body and use the screw on red or blue filter for low light needs. 

Please don't make me choose. Pretty please with sugar on top...


----------



## tops2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Before with my other lights, I like about 60 lumens. But with my newly acquired floody lights, I seem to like about 100 lumens. I guess with the floody nature, 60 lumens spread out too much and looks dim when viewed at the same moderate distance.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 10, 2016)

Probably the 100 lumens and beam from a M61LL could do about everything I do.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jul 15, 2016)

50 lumens, 4000k, diffused hotspot, HCRI


----------



## Richub (Jul 18, 2016)

Thinking about it, for me it would be 50 lumens if the light has a hotspot, if it's a pure flood light 100 lumens.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 18, 2016)

60 lumens from a modern TIR, like that on the E1D Defender. 

Those TIRs from SF have come a long way, with no rings discernible from 6ft away, very good spill, and a very round and intense hotspot with a corona, almost like a VLOP reflector but with better throw.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 26, 2016)

I think I may have to change my answer. I have for the most part been limiting myself to an 8 lumen light and I love it. 8 lumens of floody light will not throw far outdoors but it has been nearly perfect in many situations. I have neen using the same AA battery for weeks now without dimming.


----------

